# Airflow direction in ductwork: which way do the crimps go?



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

I'm actually working on my dust collector system, and its not obvious to me which way the duct pieces should face. A real newbie question for sure! But I can't figure it out. And, I can reason it both ways.

Starting at the intake side of the blower, do the crimped ends of the ducting face towards or away from the blower? 
Thanks for helping me with this.


----------



## Woodchuckswife (Oct 24, 2014)

Towards.the blower.
Chuck


----------

